# A (late) MAC Blue Storm/Smoke Signals haul



## slowhoney (Sep 12, 2007)

I decided to finally post in this part of the forum! I am late in posting this, but here is my Blue Storm/Smoke Signals haul. I have a few additional items too (duh, who ever comes out with JUST their collection wishlist?). Sorry the colouring is a bit off in the picture. Here's the list of what is shown:

*Blue Storm*:
Blue Storm e/s
Cumulus e/s
Cloudburst e/s
Thunder e/s
Stormwatch e/s
Mystery k/p
Feline k/p
Whirlwind n/l
Rainy Day n/l

*Smoke Signals*:
Orpheus k/p
Barely Lit l/s
Mellow Flame l/s
Smoke Signal Pigment
Gentle Fume x4 Quad
Smoking Eyes x4 Quad

*Other*:
+Deep Sigh Tendertone
+Synched Up 3D Glass
+Cork e/s (pot)
+3D Gold Glitter
+Gold Metal Pigment
+Green Brown Pigment
+Cool Pink Pigment
+Soft Lust l/s
+Fast Lane l/s
+Plink! l/s
+Smolder e/k


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW!!! Great haul!!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 12, 2007)

oooh thats nice! great haul


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow nice haul!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 13, 2007)

Great goodies!


----------



## pichima (Sep 13, 2007)

wow nice haul!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 13, 2007)

fab haul! enjoy the goodies


----------



## Weasel (Sep 13, 2007)

nice haul! haved fun =]
are you liking the kohl powers?


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 13, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!  Everything so new & pretty.  Enjoy!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 13, 2007)

Excellent haul, enjoy.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge haul!  I love it!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 13, 2007)

nice! look at all those beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, if you know, where is your avatar pic from? its a beautiful beautiful picture


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_nice! look at all those beauties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, if you know, where is your avatar pic from? its a beautiful beautiful picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I made the icon myself from a picture I found in someone's inspiration photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://deathofanicon.livejournal.com is where I put the make-up icons up. If you send me your e-mail, I can probably find the full version somewhere!


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Weasel* 

 
_nice haul! haved fun =]
are you liking the kohl powers?_

 
Thanks! I finally had the chance to use them yesterday and I absolutely love the texture and colour payoff. My only complaint is that they need to be waterproof.  The staying power is a little eh.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice haul.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Sep 16, 2007)

What a haul! yo!


----------



## Cbaby3345 (Sep 17, 2007)

omg ive been wanting 3d gold glitter forever pigment forever...isnt it rare now?!


----------



## archangeli (Sep 17, 2007)

NICE! 

It's never too late to make a good haul ^__^"


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cbaby3345* 

 
_omg ive been wanting 3d gold glitter forever pigment forever...isnt it rare now?!_

 
Not at all. It's available at any Pro store, as is 3D Silver. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you were thinking of another gold one like Lustdust?


----------



## slowhoney (Sep 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 

 
_NICE! 

It's never too late to make a good haul ^__^"_

 
Very true!


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 18, 2007)

Great Haul!!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 19, 2007)

First thing I said was "Pretty pretty pretty"! LOL. Nice haul. Now I need me to do some haulin'.


----------



## n_c (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow...nice haul, enjoy the goodies


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 19, 2007)

awesome haul! i love how the light reflecting off the quads make the MU look mystical lol


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ooh, fabulous haul!! Well done


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a great haul


----------

